# Any toy day gift guide?



## Ruriko (Dec 9, 2015)

Does anyone have a guide to toy day to what gifts to give to your villagers? I already know my two clues but I don't know the correct gift it is


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

I believe its always random for the player.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 9, 2015)

On Christmas you will get a sack of presents. If you have the clues from the villagers it will be pretty obvious who's meant to get what.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 9, 2015)

It _is_ random. Be sure to write down the clues and that'll help you choose correctly from the bag of gifts Jingle gives you to pass out.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, totally random. I always make a list of hints that the villagers give me over the month. They give you two hints, unless it's something like wallpaper. Then you get only one hint. Good luck!


----------



## ashjaed (Dec 9, 2015)

There is a guide that lists the colours for each item, I believe Thonky made it if you google it.

But you need to write down the hints your villagers give you. I usually use the DS's notes function so I don't lose a piece of paper or have to shut down the game.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 9, 2015)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> They give you two hints, unless it's something like wallpaper. Then you get only one hint.



That's not true. In my other town, Cally told me she wants orange wallpaper. Another villager asked for gray carpet.


----------



## piske (Dec 9, 2015)

If you TT around does it change want your villagers ask for? I've noticed conflicting requests from my villagers.


----------



## contententity (Dec 9, 2015)

im pretty sure it's random, so there is no way someone would compile a guide. just make sure you write down what your villagers ask for so you know which one to give to them when toy day comes around~
and like ppl mentioned before, you dont buy the gifts, jingle will give you a sack with items and everyone's gifts will be in there, you just have to give them to the right villager.


----------



## kyoko xo (Dec 9, 2015)

Lolly told me she wanted something colorful, and then she said carpet, so I knew she wanted a colorful carpet--but I TTed back to March, her birth month...so yeah, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going with all of the posts above, though, it's probably random. I'm not sure; I've never experienced toy day.


----------

